# First laser-powered TV - $7,000



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Mitsubishi America is finally stocking shelves with the LaserVue L65-A90, a 65-inch rear projection set ...
http://www.techradar.com/news/home-cinema/mitsubishi-beams-out-world-s-first-laser-powered-tv-480280


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Saw this TV last month at a high end dealer. It's very nice, but it aint worth $7000


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If it was at Magnolia, I should stop by to check it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Perhaps you missed the part where I stated it was a high end dealer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Eeh, Hight End dealer in Texas < Magnolia in CA .


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't believe Magnolia's have them yet, but they are supposed to carry them (BB won't, however).


----------

